# Humboldt County Own, starter pk.



## 2little time (May 29, 2022)

I got a Humboldt County's Own starter pk awhile back. I wanted to give a different nutrient line a try since I've used General Hydroponics Flora almost exclusively for DWC for years and years.
I was just curious as to others who use Humboldt County's Own, weather just a few times or exclusively. I also noticed there was no cal mag in the starter pk.
thank you!!⁴


----------



## madvillian420 (May 29, 2022)

A while back they sent me an absurd amount of samples of all their stuff. The formulas may have changed over the years, but i found some weird shit in some of those bottles, decided to go organic instead and binned all the samples


----------



## 2little time (May 30, 2022)

Hmm, that's interesting.
Thank You!


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 3, 2022)

2little time said:


> Hmm, that's interesting.
> Thank You!


I have their starter pack and it came with Magnum which is a magnesium sulfur and there is another one in there that adds calcium. I am just running the rest of the bottles and I already have roots organics powders ready to go. I don't actually feed my plants very often so I am not too terribly worried about the contents of the bottle because I am putting like 1/6th or less of what they recommend and its coming out fire. I just want organic from now on just for the sake of it being organic.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 5, 2022)

LoC Tha Token said:


> I have their starter pack and it came with Magnum which is a magnesium sulfur



So you mean Epsom salts then?

MGSo4 - magnesium sulphate.

was this a bottle of liquid feed?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)

9 bottles of stuff to mix up that won't grow any better weed than a one part nutrient like MaxiBloom that costs a fraction of the price.


----------



## 2little time (Jun 5, 2022)

That shit is not the least bit cute. I only come on here rarely and when I do I don't care to here some smart ass. Thanks for nothing dude.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)

2little time said:


> That shit is not the least bit cute. I only come on here rarely and when I do I don't care to here some smart ass. Thanks for nothing dude.


Nobody's being a smart ass. Smart growers can read labels and see that all these nutrients are just the same ingredients that's in most other stuff. Smart growers don't get caught up in all this cannabis specific nutrient nonsense that has you wasting time with 9-20 bottles of cheap salts mixed with water, put in bottles with fancy labels and given some stupid name like they're marketing to some kid buying candy or comic books.

If given a choice I'd use MaxiBloom before I'd waste my time mixing up all of that stuff. The damn plants don't care so why should I as a grower?


----------



## OVH (Jun 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Nobody's being a smart ass. Smart growers can read labels and see that all these nutrients are just the same ingredients that's in most other stuff. Smart growers don't get caught up in all this cannabis specific nutrient nonsense that has you wasting time with 9-20 bottles of cheap salts mixed with water, put in bottles with fancy labels and given some stupid name like they're marketing to some kid buying candy or comic books.
> 
> If given a choice I'd use MaxiBloom before I'd waste my time mixing up all of that stuff. The damn plants don't care so why should I as a grower?


This ^^^ All the cannabis nutrient fertilizer is marketed towards people that have only grown cannabis in their life.


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> 9 bottles of stuff to mix up that won't grow any better weed than a one part nutrient like MaxiBloom that costs a fraction of the price.


it was like 100 shipped, lasted 5 grows id Say that I got my moneys worth as it still has plenty to keep doing more. You over exaggerate the savings on this one.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 9, 2022)

LoC Tha Token said:


> it was like 100 shipped, lasted 5 grows id Say that I got my moneys worth as it still has plenty to keep doing more. You over exaggerate the savings on this one.


I didn't over exaggerate anything. Regardless of price why would anyone want to bother with 9 different products when they don't have to? I just don't understand why cannabis growers think that feeding your plants everything they need to get them to grow to their best potential requires so many bottles. 

All these kits and starter packs. It's ridiculous. You'll only see this stuff among cannabis growers. No other group of plant enthusiasts are gullible enough to fall for all this nonsense. Cannabis is an extremely easy plant to grow and most with a modicum of horticulture knowledge laugh at the way some cannabis growers have shelves full of products. And if you look around in threads the best grows are usually those using very few products. All the starter pack gang members usually have nasty looking plants by the time harvest day comes. 

Cartoon names and Bugs Bunny labeling. No thanks. If I offend anyone I'm not sorry. I'm offended that things have gotten to a point where growing a plant has gotten so ridiculous. Enjoy your bottles.


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I didn't over exaggerate anything. Regardless of price why would anyone want to bother with 9 different products when they don't have to? I just don't understand why cannabis growers think that feeding your plants everything they need to get them to grow to their best potential requires so many bottles.
> 
> All these kits and starter packs. It's ridiculous. You'll only see this stuff among cannabis growers. No other group of plant enthusiasts are gullible enough to fall for all this nonsense. Cannabis is an extremely easy plant to grow and most with a modicum of horticulture knowledge laugh at the way some cannabis growers have shelves full of products. And if you look around in threads the best grows are usually those using very few products. All the starter pack gang members usually have nasty looking plants by the time harvest day comes.
> 
> Cartoon names and Bugs Bunny labeling. No thanks. If I offend anyone I'm not sorry. I'm offended that things have gotten to a point where growing a plant has gotten so ridiculous. Enjoy your bottles.


I find it quite embarrassing that you get so worked up, you gotta lower the ego a little bit bud. I tried a line just to see if I liked it. Before that I grew 20 different ways, now I grow with all organics.
I am sorry I even came into the thread dude it seems like you have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 9, 2022)

LoC Tha Token said:


> I find it quite embarrassing that you get so worked up, you gotta lower the ego a little bit bud. I tried a line just to see if I liked it. Before that I grew 20 different ways, now I grow with all organics.
> I am sorry I even came into the thread dude it seems like you have a lot of growing up to do.


I'm not all worked up. You replied to a post I made. I didn't initiate any discourse with you. If you're embarrassed there's nothing I can do about that. 
You're sorry you came to a thread that someone else posted in and disagrees with you? That sounds like someone that needs some growing up to do if something as insignificant like a meaningless post I made is all that takes for you to start crying and run away.

As for ego, yes I do have one. But that has nothing to do with anything I said about the ridiculous amount of bottles of stuff people use just to feed a damn cannabis plant. Also, I don't care how you've grown in the past. It seems you've gotten extremely defensive. Calm down. Everything will be okay. No need to run away and hide.


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 9, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm not all worked up. You replied to a post I made. I didn't initiate any discourse with you. If you're embarrassed there's nothing I can do about that.
> You're sorry you came to a thread that someone else posted in and disagrees with you? That sounds like someone that needs some growing up to do if something as insignificant like a meaningless post I made is all that takes for you to start crying and run away.
> 
> As for ego, yes I do have one. But that has nothing to do with anything I said about the ridiculous amount of bottles of stuff people use just to feed a damn cannabis plant. Also, I don't care how you've grown in the past. It seems you've gotten extremely defensive. Calm down. Everything will be okay. No need to run away and hide.


That smol pp club I see


----------



## imnicer (Jun 11, 2022)

Never used maxibloom as its not available in the uk or wasn't, but a friend bought some when in the states and swore by it, lucas formula or something, anyway kiss is my method, grow, bloom and pk, Advanced Nutrients must be amongst the worst-great marketing though, company that sell shitloads of stuff all to fatten up buds, lol, of course they do, what a pile of horse shit.



xtsho said:


> I didn't over exaggerate anything. Regardless of price why would anyone want to bother with 9 different products when they don't have to? I just don't understand why cannabis growers think that feeding your plants everything they need to get them to grow to their best potential requires so many bottles.
> 
> All these kits and starter packs. It's ridiculous. You'll only see this stuff among cannabis growers. No other group of plant enthusiasts are gullible enough to fall for all this nonsense. Cannabis is an extremely easy plant to grow and most with a modicum of horticulture knowledge laugh at the way some cannabis growers have shelves full of products. And if you look around in threads the best grows are usually those using very few products. All the starter pack gang members usually have nasty looking plants by the time harvest day comes.
> 
> Cartoon names and Bugs Bunny labeling. No thanks. If I offend anyone I'm not sorry. I'm offended that things have gotten to a point where growing a plant has gotten so ridiculous. Enjoy your bottles.


----------



## 428grower (Jun 11, 2022)

LoC Tha Token said:


> I find it quite embarrassing that you get so worked up, you gotta lower the ego a little bit bud. I tried a line just to see if I liked it. Before that I grew 20 different ways, now I grow with all organics.
> I am sorry I even came into the thread dude it seems like you have a lot of growing up to do.


The dude grows Cannabis with Miracle grow... he's not all there obviously.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> The dude grows Cannabis with Miracle grow... he's not all there obviously.


No he doesn’t but keep trying to belittle someone who can actually grow green.
Nice job lol.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

LoC Tha Token said:


> That smol pp club I see


Go flirt around some of the forum and look to the better growers and ask them what do they use?

Me personally I use a 2 part base, MGSO4 (Epsom salts), MKP (Monopotassium Phosphate) and pH down with some Calmag when required. 

that’s 3 bottles and 2 packs dry salts.


----------



## 428grower (Jun 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> No he doesn’t but keep trying to belittle someone who can actually grow green.
> Nice job lol.


Yes he does lol he uses MG have fun with that.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> Yes he does lol he uses MG have fun with that.


no he doesn’t. He mixes his own dry ferts by buying in bulk.

so you have fun with that.


----------



## 428grower (Jun 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> no he doesn’t. He mixes his own dry ferts by buying in bulk.
> 
> so you have fun with that.


Him and I just had an argument on a different thread about how he uses MG. So idk what you are talking about.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> Him and I just had an argument on a different thread about how he uses MG. So idk what you are talking about.


He uses 1 root product you fucking bell end. You don’t know what you’re talking about.


----------



## 428grower (Jun 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> He uses 1 root product you fucking bell end. You don’t know what you’re talking about.


He defended MG as a whole lol. Sorry if I offended you by saying something about your boyfriend my bad


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> He defended MG as a whole lol. Sorry if I offended you by saying something about your boyfriend my bad


He said they make affordable products that work.

then he said he uses 1 of their root powders.

Look you keep buying overpriced dry salts that have been dissolved in water for extortionate prices if that’s what floats your boat.

There are cheaper alternatives.


----------



## 428grower (Jun 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> He said they make affordable products that work.
> 
> then he said he uses 1 of their root powders.
> 
> ...


Sweet dude sounds good lol. I'll keep smoking clean cannabis and yall can keep the heavy metals and whatever else MG is hiding in there products.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> Sweet dude sounds good lol. I'll keep smoking clean cannabis and yall can keep the heavy metals and whatever else MG is hiding in there products.


You say that like everyone uses MG lol.


----------



## 428grower (Jun 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> You say that like everyone uses MG lol.


Next ur gonna tell me you guys use superthrive lol


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> Next ur gonna tell me you guys use superthrive lol


I listed everything I use pal.

2 part base A/B
Calmag (due to my Source water)
MGSO4
MKP
pH down

How many products do you use?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)

428grower said:


> Him and I just had an argument on a different thread about how he uses MG. So idk what you are talking about.


We didn't have an argument. I stated facts. You behaved like a child.

No I don't use MiracleGro but if I did so what? Please tell me what on this label of MG can't be found in cannabis specific nutrients? And before you say urea you need to know that Advanced Nutrients has an entire subdivision promoting polymer-coated urea. https://blackurea.com/

If you had even a basic understanding of plant nutrition or the ingredients used in most fertilizers you would have kept your felatio factory closed.

Here's some marketing from Advanced Nutrients regarding their product Revive

"You’re getting *urea*, which gradually releases nitrogen into the nutrient medium, safeguarding optimal levels of this vital nutrient withOUT causing a sudden jump in its concentration levels."




Here's another Miracle product. Please inform the public what ingredient in it makes it bad.






428grower said:


> Sweet dude sounds good lol. I'll keep smoking clean cannabis and yall can keep the heavy metals and whatever else MG is hiding in there products.


Another misconception. Fortunately some of us are intelligent enough to actually do some research before we make comments that are incorrect. Myself and others have looked at fertilizer heavy metal levels and have found that the heavy metal levels in MiracleGro products are less than many well known cannabis specific brands. That data is available for anyone to look at. But you wouldn't know that because all you go by is something you heard from someone as ignorant as you. Did you even finish High School?

As far as hiding stuff in their products, MG doesn't do that. They list everything unlike many of the cannabis specific nutrient companies that try to slip stuff in without putting it on the label or they hide their ingredients and don't list them anywhere while MG has labels for all their products readily available on their website for anyone to look at and see what the products are composed of.

Here are some links to the fertilizer databases in OR and WA. You can search for specific fertilizers and find out the levels of heavy metals they contain. Look at almost any name brand cannabis specific fertilizer and compare the levels of heavy metals with MG. You'll find that many do indeed test higher in heavy metals than MG. You're probably using something that has higher concentrations of heavy metals than MG and don't even know it. That's because you just trust that these other companies are better because you're naive. The ingredients all come from the same chemical factories. The thing with MG is that they are so big that they more than likely get better stuff than some of the small cannabis specific companies that buy 50lb bags of ingredients in bulk from the standard supply like you and I would have to do. 







Search Fertilizer Registered Products







oda.state.or.us










Washington State Department of Agriculture







agr.wa.gov


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2022)

jondamon said:


> no he doesn’t. He mixes his own dry ferts by buying in bulk.
> 
> so you have fun with that.


I appreciate you having my back but I can handle this little turd.  

It's really sad to see how the education system is failing so bad that they just keep pumping these things out. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I appreciate you having my back but I can handle this little turd.
> 
> It's really sad to see how the education system is failing so bad that they just keep pumping these things out. Oh well, it is what it is.



just wait until he realises things like DynaGro foliage pro has more LEAD in it that MG lol.


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 13, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Go flirt around some of the forum and look to the better growers and ask them what do they use?
> 
> Me personally I use a 2 part base, MGSO4 (Epsom salts), MKP (Monopotassium Phosphate) and pH down with some Calmag when required.
> 
> that’s 3 bottles and 2 packs dry salts.


Did anyone ask what you used? I don't see anywhere in the thread.


----------



## pahpah-cee (Jun 14, 2022)

There’s a lot of roads to take to grow weed. Do whatever works for you. I don’t like MG as a company because of their history. They’re a massive company and they have products that caters to whatever style you prefer. Who cares anyways.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm going to be taking some clones today. I'll be using Miracle-Gro FastRoot as a rooting agent. I'm going to smoke a bowl first though.


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 18, 2022)

can't beat humbolt county own have use 2 of their "started Packs" with outstanding results -- their snow storm ultra is like Terpinator and their Purple Max is like Purpinator and their G-13 is like Massive Bloom (green Planet) --FYI


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 18, 2022)

jondamon said:


> just wait until he realises things like DynaGro foliage pro has more LEAD in it that MG lol.


 have used their line in soil with very good results (sample pack $25.00) ! over 3/4 of nutrients have some (heavy metals, ect) type of the old saying "use at your own risk !"


----------



## 2little time (Aug 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Nobody's being a smart ass. Smart growers can read labels and see that all these nutrients are just the same ingredients that's in most other stuff. Smart growers don't get caught up in all this cannabis specific nutrient nonsense that has you wasting time with 9-20 bottles of cheap salts mixed with water, put in bottles with fancy labels and given some stupid name like they're marketing to some kid buying candy or comic books.
> 
> If given a choice I'd use MaxiBloom before I'd waste my time mixing up all of that stuff. The damn plants don't care so why should I as a grower?


Yeah dude you are being a smart ass so let me just tell you this. WTF kind of looser spend as much time on a forum as you, guy? Seriously, I looked at your stats and 22 thousand of one and 50some thousand of the other. What a lame duck


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2022)

2little time said:


> Yeah dude you are being a smart ass so let me just tell you this. WTF kind of looser spend as much time on a forum as you, guy? Seriously, I looked at your stats and 22 thousand of one and 50some thousand of the other. What a lame duck


Contributing to the forum to help other people learn.
For example, you asking about humbolt county own starter pak.. but didnt like the response and got butt hurt..
You've been here 5 years and contributed nothing but i bet you have gotten alot of info and learned from this site and others like it..
Just relax man...GUY..... Im sure theres afew people who have used it and will chime in with their experiences with it..


----------



## xtsho (Aug 6, 2022)

2little time said:


> Yeah dude you are being a smart ass so let me just tell you this. WTF kind of looser spend as much time on a forum as you, guy? Seriously, I looked at your stats and 22 thousand of one and 50some thousand of the other. What a lame duck


I'm smart and I have an ass. The reason you decided to resurrect this lame ass thread only your feeble mind knows. Regardless, you can use whatever nutrients you want. It's people like you these companies are targeting not me. They don't expect people with any actual knowledge in plant nutrition to buy their products that's why they give them names like Sonic Bloom and Crystal Burst. Fools like you eat that shit up. Stupid cartoon labels and names. The perfect match to get kiddies like you to part with your money for a bottle of cheap chemicals mixed with water.

My post count is irrelevant. But just so you know I'm in my 50's and am basically retired because of the smart choices I've made over the course of my life. I don't have to work. 

You on the other hand have 100% of your income dependent on three seeds that turned hermie. Yet here you are calling me lame and worrying about my post count. You're just another product of a failed education system. 

*"Now 100% of my income depends on the 3 beans I cracked. At this point I am beyond pissed ."*






Reacted too quickly


I was all excited because I started herring about some strains by Exotic Genetics. There is quite a bit of hype out there about these genetics. I decided to give this breeder a shot and see for myself. I believe I got a pk of, "fem, Apes In Space" and I have a couple in bloom @ day 13. So fare...



rollitup.org






You can kiss my smart ass.

Is this you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

2little time said:


> Yeah dude you are being a smart ass so let me just tell you this. WTF kind of looser spend as much time on a forum as you, guy? Seriously, I looked at your stats and 22 thousand of one and 50some thousand of the other. What a lame duck


Fart smeller this one


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm smart and I have an ass. The reason you decided to resurrect this lame ass thread only your feeble mind knows. Regardless, you can use whatever nutrients you want. It's people like you these companies are targeting not me. They don't expect people with any actual knowledge in plant nutrition to buy their products that's why they give them names like Sonic Bloom and Crystal Burst. Fools like you eat that shit up. Stupid cartoon labels and names. The perfect match to get kiddies like you to part with your money for a bottle of cheap chemicals mixed with water.
> 
> My post count is irrelevant. But just so you know I'm in my 50's and am basically retired because of the smart choices I've made over the course of my life. I don't have to work.
> 
> ...


You ROASTED him! and made my day! Thanks for that.


----------

